# Balancer or vits and mins?



## Charlie007 (6 January 2017)

Tb 16.1hh 7 yo is currently on micronised linseed,  dodson and horrell just grass chaff,  emerald green grass nuts ( 0.5kg as bag recommends for horse in light work) ad lib hay 24/7. Do I need a bit or min supplement or balancer?? I don't want anything with fillers or magnesium.


----------



## Tnavas (7 January 2017)

A quality Balancer would be ideal.


----------



## Charlie007 (7 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			A quality Balancer would be ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Any recommendations??
 Last week he was on TopSpec comprehensive balancer but it is Hugh in magnesium so trying to go back to basics.  Need something that contains what he needs without all the extras.


----------



## Tnavas (7 January 2017)

Sorry Charlie007 I'm in NZ so have no knowledge of UK feeds


----------



## LD&S (7 January 2017)

If the minerals etc are out of balance in your forage a balancer will not change this.


----------



## SEL (7 January 2017)

Have a look at the Forage Plus range


----------



## Tnavas (7 January 2017)

LD&S said:



			If the minerals etc are out of balance in your forage a balancer will not change this.
		
Click to expand...

It will - which is why it was invented - no forage will be 100% balanced - Unless you feed the absolute accurate amounts as advised. A Balancer which generally has additional Protien, vitamins and minerals will go a long way to reduce the inbalance.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 January 2017)

SEL said:



			Have a look at the Forage Plus range
		
Click to expand...

That's what I use .


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			It will - which is why it was invented - no forage will be 100% balanced - Unless you feed the absolute accurate amounts as advised. A Balancer which generally has additional Protien, vitamins and minerals will go a long way to reduce the inbalance.
		
Click to expand...


No, it won't.

I have land which is high in iron and manganese. If I fed a balancer which contained iron and manganese, I'd make the problems it causes even worse.

Most grazing in Britain seems to come out with analysis of high iron. For that reason, I would only ever recommend a balancer which has no iron and no manganese. But I think they all contain magnesium.

What's the problem with magnesium for your horse, OP?


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			No, it won't.

I have land which is high in iron and manganese. If I fed a balancer which contained iron and manganese, I'd make the problems it causes even worse.

Most grazing in Britain seems to come out with analysis of high iron. For that reason, I would only ever recommend a balancer which has no iron and no manganese. But I think they all contain magnesium.

What's the problem with magnesium for your horse, OP?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that if the whole of the UK is high in Iron then I'm sure the manufacturers of the balancer will take that into account and ensure they don't overdose the horse on iron.

It is impossible to get the balance of minerals absolutely perfect you would have to be constantly having your feed analysed.

Horses got by very well in the past with a handful of salt and some Limestone flour, and some Epsom Salts in Spring.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I'm sure that if the whole of the UK is high in Iron then I'm sure the manufacturers of the balancer will take that into account and ensure they don't overdose the horse on iron.

It is impossible to get the balance of minerals absolutely perfect you would have to be constantly having your feed analysed.

Horses got by very well in the past with a handful of salt and some Limestone flour, and some Epsom Salts in Spring.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but in the past my hunters got Equivite when in hard work, and all their food was organic, or grown with minimal fertiliser, they got broad bran from Cumbria, with lightly [freshly], rolled local oats, and chaff made from meadow hay. Racehorses got Australian oats! Heavy horses got sheaves of oats off the binder, they ground it all up in their massive mouths, and produced large quantities of nice clean droppings which were re-cycled.
In winter, we gave our hard worked RS horses molasses in their water buckets, which were galvanised steel, and probably high in iron. They had rock salt too.
In the past horses and ponies were grazed on old mixed pastures with herbs, farming practices were very different.
Magnesium is low in many UK soils, and I would always want to add it to the diet. I fed my itchy skin horse all year round after trying a mineral mix in winter, and it gave him a terrific dark coat all year round.


----------



## JillA (8 January 2017)

The term "Balancer" always makes me smile - what are you balancing??? Vitamins? Or minerals? Minerals need to be in the right ration to be useful, for example calcium and magnesium, too little of one inhibits the uptake of the other. Vitamins on the other hand you can buy by the bucketful and any surplus will be excreted..........if you want to waste your money 
Shortage of vitamins will be indicated by physiological problems, such as poor horn quality (vitamin B - biotin) but minerals depend on what is available in grass or forage.
Forageplus do a generic supplement based on the average deficiencies found in forage samples across the UK - if testing isn't an option that would be the place to start.


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

JillA said:



			The term "Balancer" always makes me smile - what are you balancing??? Vitamins? Or minerals? Minerals need to be in the right ration to be useful, for example calcium and magnesium, too little of one inhibits the uptake of the other. Vitamins on the other hand you can buy by the bucketful and any surplus will be excreted..........if you want to waste your money 
Shortage of vitamins will be indicated by physiological problems, such as poor horn quality (vitamin B - biotin) but minerals depend on what is available in grass or forage.
Forageplus do a generic supplement based on the average deficiencies found in forage samples across the UK - if testing isn't an option that would be the place to start.
		
Click to expand...

You cannot feed Vitamins by the bucket load, and not all are excreted, only the water soluble vitamins are excreted, the oil based vitamins are stored and can be overdosed. 
A, D, E & K are oil based, so can be overdosed and dangerous

B group, C are water based and will be excreted.


----------



## Charlie007 (8 January 2017)

Thanks for all your replies.  I have sent forageplus an email to see what they suggest.


----------



## ester (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I'm sure that if the whole of the UK is high in Iron then I'm sure the manufacturers of the balancer will take that into account and ensure they don't overdose the horse on iron.

It is impossible to get the balance of minerals absolutely perfect you would have to be constantly having your feed analysed.

Horses got by very well in the past with a handful of salt and some Limestone flour, and some Epsom Salts in Spring.
		
Click to expand...

you'd think wouldn't you... they don't though! There is still a very small list of no iron supps.

I certainly wouldn't want to feed limestone flour here, our calcium is off the scale as it is! 

I am always a bit confused by what constitutes a balancer as opposed to a vit/min supplement, it tends to be something that has been bulked up by other stuff so you feed it in cups rather than scoops so if you don't want bulking agents I'd go for the latter. What is the mag issue? They will all/should have mag in.

Fwiw my list of no iron vit/min supplements is currently:
forageplus, prohoof, equivita, equimins adv. complete - I feed the last one which also comes in pellet form.


----------



## criso (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I'm sure that if the whole of the UK is high in Iron then I'm sure the manufacturers of the balancer will take that into account and ensure they don't overdose the horse on iron.
		
Click to expand...

Except most of the major manufacturers don't - they include the RDA of the key minerals whether needed or not.  

Then you have the companies like forageplus. progressive earth, healthy horse, equivita who take the approach that on most (though of course not all) forage in the UK comes back as low in magnesium, copper, zinc, so they include optimal levels of these and high in manganese, iron and calcium so skip these.   Slightly more targetted but still an average as there will always be exceptions. 

OP - I think you will struggle to find an off the shelf balancer that does not include magnesium as it's not common to be too high in Uk forage and you may have to mix your own.  The companies I mentioned above also sell straight minerals.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 January 2017)

Equivita will make you a bespoke balancer. They make it up to your specifications then put it on the website so its easy to reorder. They dont charge extra for it either, its costed out the same as their others.


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			I'm sure that if the whole of the UK is high in Iron then I'm sure the manufacturers of the balancer will take that into account and ensure they don't overdose the horse on iron.
		
Click to expand...

So why don't they?




			It is impossible to get the balance of minerals absolutely perfect you would have to be constantly having your feed analysed.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not impossible.  I blood tested the horses once a year until I got them perfect. If I'm in doubt about a change of forage, then I will blood test again.

I supplemented copper to the levels in Forageplus and Progressive Earth products to counteract iron and manganese. I also use three times as muchh zinc as copper, as recommended by nutritionists. In spite of this, I still had high manganese and iron levels in blood. I increased the copper and zinc and hey presto, the next tests were in the correct range.




			Horses got by very well in the past with a handful of salt and some Limestone flour, and some Epsom Salts in Spring.
		
Click to expand...

Except that they didn't get by, they were got rid.  If horses had severe behavioural difficulties, got laminitis,  tied up all the time, etc. nobody tried to work out if their diet was balanced, they were shot.

And they were fed straights and old meadow hay full of multiple grass and herb species. These days they are fed packaged feeds and hay/haylage often made out of a single species, usually rygrass which was designed to feed lactating cows with enormous energy needs. To make that safe for horses to eat, it often has to be soaked, promptly losing all the water soluble vits and mins.

It really isn't safe to give diet advice to people unless you've done your research Tnavas.


----------



## popsdosh (8 January 2017)

The best way of telling is to have a blood profile done and take it from there! All this send off here take advice here ,they are all trying to sell you something. Over the last 20yrs plus we have been over loaded with everybody trying to sell horse owners a supplement for this a supplement to counteract the imbalance in the one your feeding. 
In those 20 yrs horses have also IMO become riddled with all sorts of intolerance's and digestive upsets make of that what you will.


----------



## JillA (8 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			The best way of telling is to have a blood profile done and take it from there!
		
Click to expand...

Or test your forage if it all comes from the same source. As a major % of the diet that is the best place to look for deficiencies - that and the soil on which the grass your horses are grazing. I know mine is very low in Mg and selenium plus iodine, and I am lucky in that my forage comes off the same soil.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2017)

JillA said:



			Or test your forage if it all comes from the same source. As a major % of the diet that is the best place to look for deficiencies - that and the soil on which the grass your horses are grazing. I know mine is very low in Mg and selenium plus iodine, and I am lucky in that my forage comes off the same soil.
		
Click to expand...

Low in selenium,  Se, is OK, within limits, ditto manganese, Mn, but as far as I am aware excess magnesium, Mg, is excreted, so there is no issue with Mg in the feed. To me, it is essential to have plenty of magnesium in the feed when horses are in the UK, there may be some soils which are high in this mineral, but not many.
Not all minerals are the same, in that some sources are more bio available than others, eg limestone flour is not necessarily the best source of Ca, from that point of view.
There is a relationship between minerals so that it is a bit of a black art, unless you are going to monitor all intake and blood test regularly. I am not even sure just how precise the recommended blood levels are, how does one know the optimum?


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			So why don't they?



No it's not impossible.  I blood tested the horses once a year until I got them perfect. If I'm in doubt about a change of forage, then I will blood test again.

I supplemented copper to the levels in Forageplus and Progressive Earth products to counteract iron and manganese. I also use three times as muchh zinc as copper, as recommended by nutritionists. In spite of this, I still had high manganese and iron levels in blood. I increased the copper and zinc and hey presto, the next tests were in the correct range.



Except that they didn't get by, they were got rid.  If horses had severe behavioural difficulties, got laminitis,  tied up all the time, etc. nobody tried to work out if their diet was balanced, they were shot.

And they were fed straights and old meadow hay full of multiple grass and herb species. These days they are fed packaged feeds and hay/haylage often made out of a single species, usually ryegrass which was designed to feed lactating cows with enormous energy needs. To make that safe for horses to eat, it often has to be soaked, promptly losing all the water soluble vits and mins.

It really isn't safe to give diet advice to people unless you've done your research Tnavas.
		
Click to expand...

I have been feeding horses for several decades, not just my own but other peoples as well, in yards of over 100 or more. I know how to feed. I've not  had to have a vet to my horses for well over 20years. You obviously have plenty of money to spend on analysing your horses! The majority don't. My school horses lived on rye grass paddocks, irrigated and fertilised so quality grazing - the key to preventing problems was exercise. Horses these days are not fed and exercised sensibly. Most fed commercial mixes, mine still have oats and meadow hay chaff, plus Lucerne. 

And to be honest we rarely had problems with the horses, they stayed healthy and when the average age of my 32 riding school horses was in the 20's I can say that you are wrong horses were not just bumped off. True we didn't waste money on injured horses if they were likely to take years to recover or just be paddock mates.


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

JillA said:



			Or test your forage if it all comes from the same source. As a major % of the diet that is the best place to look for deficiencies - that and the soil on which the grass your horses are grazing. I know mine is very low in Mg and selenium plus iodine, and I am lucky in that my forage comes off the same soil.
		
Click to expand...

Here in NZ you would be needing to test every bale of hay if our local feed store is anything to go buy - Its the size or about 4 indoor school put together. One layer of hay in the massive stacks could be from a different farmer than the next layer. We all tend to know that the oat chaff comes from the South Island from off the Canterbury Plains, but each farmer who supplies it may have done different things to their soil. There fore every delivery is different

Having your feed analysed is a overkill. Blood testing your horse if you suspect a problem is sensible. 

Selenium is a very essential mineral, acting as antioxidant, in horses it can easily be overdosed, leading to patchy sweating, Diarrhoea, and colic. Damage to heart and lungs, and splits in the hoof wall around the coronary band. For horses the required amount is minimal - it is one animal that cannot tolerate high levels of Selenium.


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2017)

Despite the best efforts of the feed manufacturers to make it seem like a dangerous minefield, feeding really isn't rocket science (nice mixed metaphors there....). If your horses look and perform well, then you are probably feeding adequately. 

If the horse has a poor hair coat, bad hoof quality, pot belly, poor muscle tone, then there may be a nutritional cause. But how many horses really look like this? Really? It seems to me that OVER nutrition is a far more common problem, and that is definitely the cause of obesity and unruly behaviour, combined with lack of proper exercise and training. 

If I was worried about the condition of my horses the very first thing I would do is analyse bloods, soil and forage. Only then, and after consultation with a vet (not a feed manufacturer, whose very existance depends on making you buy stuff) would I start tinkering with the min/vit levels of my horse's diet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2017)

I had a lifetime in horses and have a good eye for condition, my horses were always the best looking in the yard, ............. in my opinion!
But I only took the diet side seriously when I had no access to old meadow hay and good plain horse feed, then I moved on to micronised linseed, non molassed s/beet plus minerals.


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Tnavas, anyone who can't afford ten quid a year for each key mineral they want analysed in their horse's blood is in no position to own a horse.

And you say you know all about feeding but you can't keep your own horse working barefoot, yet you haven't considered mineral balancing for her, afaik.

Rye grass is not 'quality' grazing for horses. They were evolved to do much better on mixed, rougher, grazing.  Ryegrass only became standard for grazing after being introduced to feed lactating cows which require enormous amounts of calories to produce commercial amounts of milk.   This could well account in itself for why your mare has to be shod.

Every year that I let my previously ryegrass field go unfertilised and revert to an upland wild flower meadow  my horses look better and are easier to keep without shoes or worrying about their weight.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (8 January 2017)

Charlie007 said:



			Last week he was on TopSpec comprehensive balancer but it is Hugh in magnesium so trying to go back to basics.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not - 0.6% Mg is not high at the feeding rate TopSpec recommend.


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Rye grass is not 'quality' grazing for horses. They were evolved to do much better on mixed, rougher, grazing.  Ryegrass only became standard for grazing after being introduced to feed lactating cows which require enormous amounts of calories to produce commercial amounts of milk.   This could well account in itself for why your mare has to be shod.
		
Click to expand...

My horse is 13 years old - I've owned her since a foal - *she has had 1 set of shoes in her life!* She wore them for a week, it was summer, the ground was dry and hard and she was in intense work - her foot growth wasn't matching the wear and tear. 

She has awesome feet, the farrier often remarks on them. Its the one and only time in her life that she was sore, barely lame.


----------



## ester (8 January 2017)

You've not had a vet to any of your many horses in over 20 years, for anything? Wow! 

The thing is this is where the 'here in NZ' mantra starts to break down, of course it isn't practical for everyone to have a consistent supply of forage worth testing - and JillA specifically says if it comes from one source! - a feed store is not one source is it, a field is. Plenty of people over here graze and make hay from the same source, myself included. Now you might think it is overkill I have found it quite interesting myself.


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Tnavas said:



			My horse is 13 years old - I've owned her since a foal - *she has had 1 set of shoes in her life!* She wore them for a week, it was summer, the ground was dry and hard and she was in intense work - her foot growth wasn't matching the wear and tear. 

She has awesome feet, the farrier often remarks on them. Its the one and only time in her life that she was sore, barely lame.
		
Click to expand...

I apologise. I thought from previous posts you had written that the shoes went on and had stayed on. Since they were on for one cycle only, it would appear that she never needed them. Maybe she just needed you to increase the workload more slowly than you did.

Can we talk about why you consider rye grass to be quality grazing for horses when it causes so many problems in this country? Maybe your climate is better suited to it growing without excessive levels of sugar in it?


----------



## popsdosh (8 January 2017)

JillA said:



			Or test your forage if it all comes from the same source. As a major % of the diet that is the best place to look for deficiencies - that and the soil on which the grass your horses are grazing. I know mine is very low in Mg and selenium plus iodine, and I am lucky in that my forage comes off the same soil.
		
Click to expand...

From experience on the farm forage analysis is pointless as it still does not tell you if the animal is getting it from the forage certain things will bind mins ans vits and make them unusable as far as the animal is concerned. Also you also find huge variations between bales even from the same land as different plants or grass species have different levels. The only way to make it anything like relevant is to pool samples from several bales.
From experience the only time we test for mins in plants is when we think we may have a problem in a growing crop . Just as only an animals blood profile can tell you if its getting enough .


----------



## Tnavas (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Can we talk about why you consider rye grass to be quality grazing for horses when it causes so many problems in this country? Maybe your climate is better suited to it growing without excessive levels of sugar in it?
		
Click to expand...

Its lack of exercise and overfeeding - nothing wrong with the grass - it was there decades ago and we never had problems with our horses and ponies. Rye grass is used because if it is prevented from growing a seed head either by grazing or topping it will continue to produce in dry conditions when other grasses give up. Its the amount of fertiliser added to it that makes it rich.

Its general over feeding of commercial foods - the majority of horses and ponies DO NOT need concentrate foods. During school holidays my pony on 24/7 grazing was being ridden for hours every day and did not get hard feed. At a show the judge - an equine vet - remarked on her excellent condition

If people stopped feeding concentrates they would have healthier horses! Much of what is put into those feeds in not horse friendly. Bran and SOY to name a couple. They are just convenience foods, they smell nice - well most do, I've sampled a few recently that even my food focused Clydesdale declined. SOY has been proven to cause many metabolic problems in humans - possibly it is doing so to horses.

GRass in New Zealand grows at an amazing rate year round far faster than in UK - you can almost see it growing!


----------



## criso (8 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			The only way to make it anything like relevant is to pool samples from several bales.
.
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly what the instructions from the testing companies tell you to do - or if grass how to gather a sample to get spread across the field. 

Out of interest, you say on a farm forage analysis is pointless however the companies doing the analysis are actually aimed at the agricultural industry and have been doing this for long time - 30 years according to their website.  Their use by the equine industry is relatively recent.  

So there must be at least some areas of agriculture that find this useful for there to be a business there or is this also controversial in agriculture.


----------



## JillA (8 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Also you also find huge variations between bales even from the same land as different plants or grass species have different levels. The only way to make it anything like relevant is to pool samples from several bales.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly how it is done. Maybe you should be discussing this with Forageplus - my experience only relates to my own horses, theirs is much more widespread. I know Sarah who runs it has spent large sums of money adding missing minerals direct to her land, rather than supplementing in feeds, and seen huge differences in her horses' health and even coat colour. So uptake isn't a problem normally.
Blood sampling is fine if you have a vet in regular attendance, but I'm not sure which labs do that. Apart from the visit and fee for taking and sending off a sample, what is the lab fee?

Useful and properly researched information here http://www.safergrass.org/articles.html - she advocates forage testing so it can't be as useless as you seem to think


----------



## popsdosh (8 January 2017)

JillA said:



			That is exactly how it is done. Maybe you should be discussing this with Forageplus - my experience only relates to my own horses, theirs is much more widespread. I know Sarah who runs it has spent large sums of money adding missing minerals direct to her land, rather than supplementing in feeds, and seen huge differences in her horses' health and even coat colour. So uptake isn't a problem normally.
Blood sampling is fine if you have a vet in regular attendance, but I'm not sure which labs do that. Apart from the visit and fee for taking and sending off a sample, what is the lab fee?

Useful and properly researched information here http://www.safergrass.org/articles.html - she advocates forage testing so it can't be as useless as you seem to think
		
Click to expand...

Why would I need to discuss it with Forageplus . What is the point in adding huge amounts of minerals to the soil as it is a complex environment where the addition of for example K for grassland growth will tie up magnesium uptake from the soil. As I say putting on enough to overcome the inbalance of one element that is being locked up can start to lock up something else. You can only tell accurately what the plant gets from the soil by tissue testing just as the animals blood is the only accurate way of knowing their status.
Uptake also changes throughout the year.
Our blood profiles cost less than plant tissue testing and more accurate to boot however we do our own sampling.


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Cost of blood testing is ten pounds per mineral. I have it done with the flu jabs.

There is an issue in that there are, apparently, no agreed 'normal' ranges for horses, so they have to use the ones for cows. But it seems to work with mine


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Cost of blood testing is ten pounds per mineral. I have it done with the flu jabs.

There is an issue in that there are, apparently, no agreed 'normal' ranges for horses, so they have to use the ones for cows. But it seems to work with mine 

Click to expand...

Ha ha: I ask my farmer neighbour for his test results


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Cortez said:



			Ha ha: I ask my farmer neighbour for his test results 

Click to expand...

Jammy!  I only have sheep here and I don't know anyone who blood tests sheep


----------



## Cortez (8 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Jammy!  I only have sheep here and I don't know anyone who blood tests sheep 

Click to expand...

Not worth it I suppose....


----------



## popsdosh (8 January 2017)

criso said:



			Which is exactly what the instructions from the testing companies tell you to do - or if grass how to gather a sample to get spread across the field. 

Out of interest, you say on a farm forage analysis is pointless however the companies doing the analysis are actually aimed at the agricultural industry and have been doing this for long time - 30 years according to their website.  Their use by the equine industry is relatively recent.  

So there must be at least some areas of agriculture that find this useful for there to be a business there or is this also controversial in agriculture.
		
Click to expand...

I dont say its pointless to use forage analysis but I do know at best its an indicator of what mins and vits may be there so on the whole we only have protein ,dm ,fibre ,D value for ration formulation. Any min supps are only added after blood profiles are done


----------



## popsdosh (8 January 2017)

Cortez said:



			Not worth it I suppose....
		
Click to expand...

Its catching them before they die !


----------



## ester (8 January 2017)

Oh lord, don't start that one again!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2017)

FrankieCob said:



			Equivita will make you a bespoke balancer. They make it up to your specifications then put it on the website so its easy to reorder. They dont charge extra for it either, its costed out the same as their others.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but I fear the OP , or anyone else has a the "correct" mineral mix,


----------



## ycbm (8 January 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			Maybe so, but I fear the OP , or anyone else has a the "correct" mineral mix,
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## Casey76 (9 January 2017)

The way I see it:

Balancer - normally pelleted with fillers and usually molasses/moglo as a binder

Vits and mins - powder with minimal fillers.

Cost wise they are about the same all around £1 per day give or take a few pence.


----------



## SEL (9 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Cost of blood testing is ten pounds per mineral. I have it done with the flu jabs.

There is an issue in that there are, apparently, no agreed 'normal' ranges for horses, so they have to use the ones for cows. But it seems to work with mine 

Click to expand...

Which ones do you ask for? Last time I discussed this with my vet I got told it wouldn't be worth doing. I got the impression the results wouldn't be of much use, but the nutritionists posting on the PSSM facebook forum seem to think a full blood panel is essential.


----------



## supsup (9 January 2017)

Casey76 said:



			The way I see it:

Balancer - normally pelleted with fillers and usually molasses/moglo as a binder

Vits and mins - powder with minimal fillers.

Cost wise they are about the same all around £1 per day give or take a few pence.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think the difference between a "balancer" and a "vit & min" supplement is that "balancers" also contain essential amino acids, and are designed to be fed alongside forage only to make a "balanced" ration. (I'm not going to go into what constitutes a "balanced ration" here...). Some of the "filler" in pelleted balancers is often quality protein (e.g. soya protein) to add those amino acids, and the pelleted form is merely for convenience to make it easy to feed alongside forage.

If you follow that definition, many of the powdered supplements mentioned above (Forageplus, Equimins etc.) are actually balancers. It's really personal preference IMO whether you go for a powdered or pelleted version. Considering the lengths some people have to go to to get their horses to eat the powders, I don't think the pelleted balancers are always the worst option, though there seems to be less variation on the market between pelleted versions, so less choice to pick one to suit your forage/situation.

And you can get away with paying less than £1 a day. As far as I know, the cheapest big-brand pelleted balancer on the market at the moment is 57p per day (for a 500kg horse). And some of the powders can work out cheaper than that.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Can you explain what you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, that was not clear 
..." but I fear the OP , or anyone else has a the "correct" mineral mix..... "
What I mean is that the whole mineral business is very complex, and while a company will supply a mix to order, this does not mean it is providing the minerals required by the horse.
I looked in to it in detail when I got interested in the barefoot scene, after all good hoof growth is a very obvious necessity. My conclusion was that it is best to get a mix from a specialist, they are dedicated to the study of minerals, which is not an easy subject, one has to consider bio availability and the relationship between various minerals. Of course they do not have intimate knowledge of the diet of every horse they are fed too, but neither does the owner, even those who take blood tests, yes, the blood is tested on one day, but it may be different next month, whether or not the minerals are altered.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 January 2017)

SEL said:



			Which ones do you ask for? Last time I discussed this with my vet I got told it wouldn't be worth doing. I got the impression the results wouldn't be of much use, but the nutritionists posting on the PSSM facebook forum seem to think a full blood panel is essential.
		
Click to expand...

I assume that nutritionists need the whole blood profile in order to study it, just one mineral must be of very limited value. I would tend to assume that testing for one is to clarify a disease diagnosis, if we define disease as deviation from good health.


----------



## ycbm (9 January 2017)

SEL said:



			Which ones do you ask for? Last time I discussed this with my vet I got told it wouldn't be worth doing. I got the impression the results wouldn't be of much use, but the nutritionists posting on the PSSM facebook forum seem to think a full blood panel is essential.
		
Click to expand...


I asked for the ones I supplement to ensure that I wasn't giving too much and the two that I am trying to suppress to ensure that I was giving enough of the suppressors.

My results showed that the horses were too high in selenium so I reduced that, and too high in iron and manganese, so I increased copper and zinc. My results have been comparable year on year so I'm happy that I've got things stable.

I wouldn't pay for a broader analysis unless I felt the horses weren't healthy. They are, largely, self balancing animals as far as minerals go. They had to be as wild horses, to enable them to cope with eating whatever was available at the time. I think it's really bad news the way we restrict their diets these days to very few species of herbage. A lot of horse have only one - rye grazing and rye forage. No wonder people have to feed balancers.


----------

